
FaceApp, TikTok and the rise of 'data nationalism' - sbachman
https://www.thedrum.com/opinion/2019/07/23/look-faceapp-tiktok-and-the-rise-data-nationalism
======
SmellyGeekBoy
They're just mimicking what the US-based social media platforms have been
doing for years now. And who can blame them? It's a very profitable business
model.

I suppose at least now the "bad" countries are doing this there may finally be
some meaningful public debate about it.

------
hammerbrostime
Impressively annoying paywall once you read it a bit

~~~
londons_explore
"freewall". "Paywall that sucks data in lieu of money"

~~~
smileysteve
The Irony of this about FaceApp's user policy when they require an email
address and name to read the article.

